
Ask HN: App screenshot on business card? - sortaThrowaway
I want to put part of screenshot from our app on a business card. This would not be a personal card, but one to pass out to people so they get the idea of the app and then (hopefully) download it.<p>Has anyone done this and if so how was the response? Did it spur questions about the app?  Do you think a screen shot is good enough quality to put on a business card?
======
krapp
A screenshot likely doesn't tell people anything valuable about the app - it's
not visually appealing, details would be infeasibly small on a business card,
and a screenshot is impossible to search. As soon as you change the look of
your app, all of your existing business cards suddenly have negative value.

Also, you're paying more for higher quality printing, and most people you give
these cards too to will wind up forgetting about them or throwing them away.
Maybe, instead of a screenshot, consider hiring someone to create a simple
infographic better suited to the format, that could communicate the concept
more clearly, and look good on less expensive stock.

~~~
sortaThrowaway
Thanks for your impute. Looking at the iPhone 5s screen, it is just a tad
bigger than a standard biz card. I was thinking of showing about half of a
screenshot expanded just a little.

I agree that graphic would be better. I just wanted something I could pass out
for next two weeks while I workout a better way to present the app on the
card. It would be better to personally talk to everyone but for some events
that would not be possible.

------
trollied
Are business cards even relevant in this day and age?

Even so, if you've got to the point of exchanging business cards with
somebody, wouldn't your amazing app already have been discussed?

~~~
sortaThrowaway
Well your name fits you well...

Yes it would be better just to tell people about the app. But for next few
weeks I will be at events that the best shot I will be able to do is pass them
out to people as they walk by.

